# MySpace or Facebook -want to add you



## Lilly (Jun 13, 2006)

Zombie,
Do you have anything that we can add you to our pages in MySpace or Facebook?


----------



## Hauntiholik (May 17, 2006)

Why don't you add a link to HauntForum there with a banner?


----------



## meltdown211 (Aug 2, 2007)

I have zombies banner on my "myspace page. You can take a look to see how it works.

www.myspace.com/soundsinyournightmare


----------



## pyro (Oct 7, 2006)

Hauntiholik said:


> Why don't you add a link to HauntForum there with a banner?


OK --now how is that done


----------



## Lilly (Jun 13, 2006)

thanks meltdown..I finally figured out how to do it
well at least I go tthe banner to come up...I will have to work on it for it to link.


----------



## Lilly (Jun 13, 2006)

ok I didn't get the banner to link but I did get a link in my general interests section so I have 2 kinda


----------



## Terrormaster (Sep 27, 2007)

Thanks, added it to my MySpace page 

-TM


----------



## ScareShack (May 26, 2006)

Lilly said:


> ok I didn't get the banner to link but I did get a link in my general interests section so I have 2 kinda


sent ya a pm, hope it works for ya.


----------



## pyro (Oct 7, 2006)

?????????????? crap i cant make it work


----------



## ScareShack (May 26, 2006)

pyro said:


> ?????????????? crap i cant make it work


manny just paste this for a clickable regular haunttforum banner.

<a href="http://www.hauntforum.com">









the above should work for ya with no problems providing u copy it all, the entire above line.


----------



## Lilly (Jun 13, 2006)

that works just fine SS... thanks


----------



## pyro (Oct 7, 2006)

thanks-john works great


----------



## Lachoween (Aug 6, 2008)

Geez,,, I had been trying to make the banner linkable on my myspace for days now. Thanks ScareShack for that!


----------

